# Wild Game Spicy Stuffed Pistolets w/ Q-View



## bobdog46 (May 22, 2011)

I stuffed a bunch of pistolets last night. Started with 5 lbs of ground Nilgai meat, 3 chopped onions, 2 chopped bell peppers, 1 T of
	

		
			
		

		
	



















	

		
			
		

		
	
 minced garlic, ground cayenne pepper, cajun seasoning, 1 can of cream of mushroom soup and 40 pistolets.   I first browned  the meat then drained it, added the onion, bell pepper, and seasonings. Cooked until the onions & peppers were soft then added the cream of mushroom soup. After adding the mushroom soup I cooked it another 20 min on med heat. Remove from heat and let the mixture cool. Cut a hole in one end of the bread and hollow out enough room to stuff the mixture in. After the bread has been stuffed you bake them @ 350 for about 15 min.   

  I used Nilgai meat, but this will be good with venison too.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 22, 2011)

That looks & sounds Awesome!

I'l take a plateful of that with Nilgai or Venison. Just leave the Muskrat out of mine.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (May 22, 2011)

Looks good!


----------



## fife (May 22, 2011)




----------

